# Heavier or Lighter Driver Shafts



## BomberSRL (Jan 10, 2017)

How much difference have you noticed between a 60 and 70 gram shaft, I have always played 60 in a driver never felt the need for added weight, what were the advantages or disadvantages that you saw as a result in changing?


----------



## hovis (Jan 10, 2017)

from the blind testing i have been i have been part of the majority of golfers only noticed the difference in weight when i was 15 grams more/less  than what they where used to.    however,  as little as 5 grams had affect on the shot


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 10, 2017)

My swing is fairly sensitive to weight changes in shafts. When I was getting fit for my present driver I was interested is seeing if a lighter shaft would give a little extra yardage through increased clubhead speed.

The result was hitting it sideways as I lost any feel of where the clubhead was. Same thing with me with irons, playing a 120g shaft.

I know a lad from my club (county player so totally different standard of golfer) who went to a 50g driver shaft and picked up about 12 yards carry. It was also a very exotic shaft....

Like anthing else with club fitting the only way to find out is to give it a go.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 10, 2017)

My predicament is - I have the opportunity to buy either;

 Callaway Big Bertha 816 with a diamana xstiff 70 or Aldila rogue stiff 60. 

The aldila suits me right now as I have had a little break from the game and I am not swinging particularly fast with a driver. but the diamana should suit me as I loosen up and play more and get back up to a 108 swing speed that I was tracked at average around 8 months ago.


----------



## fundy (Jan 10, 2017)

personally am suited to a heavy driver shaft, every time ive been fitted it has been for a shaft over 70 grams and wont buy lighter, get a better controlled swing with better (lower) flight and less spin than I do with lighter shafts


----------



## fundy (Jan 10, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			My predicament is - I have the opportunity to buy either;

 Callaway Big Bertha 816 with a diamana xstiff 70 or Aldila rogue stiff 60. 

The aldila suits me right now as I have had a little break from the game and I am not swinging particularly fast with a driver. but the diamana should suit me as I loosen up and play more and get back up to a 108 swing speed that I was tracked at average around 8 months ago.
		
Click to expand...

hurry up and but the diamana x stiff 70 otherwise i probably will lol


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 10, 2017)

Ok - but a sensible decision? its Â£100 so I can't really go wrong!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2017)

Is this the one you're trading in at AG or another


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 10, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Is this the one you're trading in at AG or another 

Click to expand...

 The one I was going to trade in for the Diamana - would effectively be a straight swap. From the stiff I currently have to the x stiff diamana. Going to have a hit.


----------



## Nobadnomad (Jan 10, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			My predicament is - I have the opportunity to buy either;

 Callaway Big Bertha 816 with a diamana xstiff 70 or Aldila rogue stiff 60. 

The aldila suits me right now as I have had a little break from the game and I am not swinging particularly fast with a driver. but the diamana should suit me as I loosen up and play more and get back up to a 108 swing speed that I was tracked at average around 8 months ago.
		
Click to expand...

You will have no problems with a stiff shaft, X stiff is mostly for ego, you have to have a very aggressive transition to really need this flex


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 10, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



			You will have no problems with a stiff shaft, X stiff is mostly for ego, you have to have a very aggressive transition to really need this flex
		
Click to expand...

 It was more for tighter dispersion rather than Ego. I would say right now I am in between the two clubs.


----------



## Nobadnomad (Jan 10, 2017)

Personal preference, you cannot go with 108 equals this flex, to give you an idea of what i used to use

Driver x flex (Due to the transition not the speed)
Irons s flex
Wedges r flex

I like the softer feel as the clubs get shorter and my driver swing was not smooth


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 11, 2017)

Nobadnomad said:



			Personal preference, you cannot go with 108 equals this flex, to give you an idea of what i used to use

Driver x flex (Due to the transition not the speed)
Irons s flex
Wedges r flex

I like the softer feel as the clubs get shorter and my driver swing was not smooth
		
Click to expand...

That makes sense. I hit a lot of approach shots with wedges - due to the need to fly bunkers on a lot of holes. So went for a similar slightly heavier shaft in the wedges. Driver wise I hit the thing yesterday and coupled with the quite small head I need to get used to it but was hitting some cracking shots with the stiffer shaft. Just need to get it tuned the way I want.


----------

